# Lots of great learnings in the hunting area



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

We have been pretty blessed here with the weather and last week were able twice to take out the boys and 2 GSPs of a friend for bird work.
Steady to flush and blanket pistol shot has been progressing well, just as backing. The backings are now from longer and longer distance with all 4 dogs, very nice to see how they improve every time we practice. We agreed that this one needs to be part of every training session.
So everyone got life shooting and quail retrieve too. Miksa is the 10 out of 10 steady for shot, but here and there he needs encouragement then to go and find the bird. I thought first very interesting as with toys usually he is the quicker one to go find. Then today even with toys he was on and off retrieving. Suddenly Bende reminded me that he had a phase like this around the same age too, i just forgot. So will just take it easy, he was a great retriever already at 11 weeks old, with frozen bird too, so it will come back.
Once he picks it up though, he very softly retrieves it either to hand or next to me.
Bende on the other hand shakes from excitement sometimes when he needs to stand still for flush and shot and can hardly wait to be released to retrieve, he is all on. One time he was adjusting the bird a little too many times in his mouth, so once he got back to me with it, it was still one bird, but it did not look very pretty. So next time i beeped him with his collar and he then ran straight back to me, retrieving to the hand, bird looked great. 
Well we keep learning and improving, and we all enjoy the training process a lot. Some pictures about our progress.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice, nice , nice!
How does that old saying go? " The best way to train a bird dog is with birds, birds, and more birds."
Lots of good work on a beautiful day. Well done.
We have 8" of snow and ice on the ground right now, so I am definitely envious.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

gunnr said:


> Nice, nice , nice!
> How does that old saying go? " The best way to train a bird dog is with birds, birds, and more birds."
> Lots of good work on a beautiful day. Well done.
> We have 8" of snow and ice on the ground right now, so I am definitely envious.


well, in August i always feel like going up north myself, as the dogs get antsy and it is still 100 F here, so i definitely feel for you.
i am using currently every bit of vacation day when the weather is right here to go out with the dogs. it is very relaxing and joyful to see them enjoying themselves and wanting to learn how to work with me.
The GSP guy who sometimes comes out with us likes this method too, his dogs used to have too much pressure and went tail down at every whoa, now he is proudly watching them all tail up and happy and still steady. and if we see someone breaking, we just analyze the situation and take a step back if needed. no rush.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice style


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gabica said:


> ... it is very relaxing and joyful to see them enjoying themselves ...


Indeed! Our guys don't hunt (or do anything requiring any skill) but it's still a joy to watch them enjoying themselves. Especially Charlie, who has a thing for rabbits. His enthusiasm and intensity for it is really beautiful.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Took the boys with the spotted gang (aka GSPs) today again for some fun training before the rain and thunderstorm hit heavily here. Keeping still while planted bird flies up is hardly ever an issue anymore and with the shot there is an occasional acceptable marking move from Bende, Miksa only turns his head, but his body stays put. Stop to flush is I would say 50-50 without giving whoa command, 99% with command. 
Backing is our usual suspect too, today all 4 dogs were tricky as we happened to have some free birds right behind the area where the to be backed dog was on point, so they ALL decided first to blink, go around the bush and point the other birds, hilarious. Well we love them for their brains, don`t we
Both Bende and Miksa did a great job on retrieve today, Miksa`s light bulb went up and did not need anymore encouragement, he went to find the bird immediately by himself as i released him. Everyone retrieved to hand, birds in nice conditions. We bought those birds home, put them into refrigerator, will be good to practice with them tomorrow in the backyard.

Bende could not stop smiling, even on point, he just loves this game so much, i had to attach one of those. The retrieve picture is about him too. And Miksa`s usual stylish point. We let him enjoy his pretty self for 3 minutes on one bird, and he would still not move.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great write up.
You will be running in the seniors in no time.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

funny learning about myself this year... the more we go out and work on birds, the more I enjoy the process. and the less i am interested whether we can attend a hunt test or not. i enjoy the training and seeing my dogs hunting a little too much myself i guess 
don`t get me wrong, i m sure we will go to hunt tests, to support those clubs and the sport itself. especially during these difficult times.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Watch out, or you will get like me.

You can drive for hours, stay in a hotel, just to run your dog in a 30 minute brace.
Or drive a hour, and spend the whole day with good friends, and your dogs in the field.


----------

